# Clomid girls part 45



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sin, sorry you feel so down hun  

did anyone hear on the radio this morning, i heard on radio one news that they are advising women trying ttc not to have peas or beans as it apparently kills the sperm before it has a chance to reach where it needs to go.  what do they mean by beans though, baked beans or beans like kidney, green etc?  Is nothing safe  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just got this off the BBC news site:-

>>Women should avoid eating too much soya if they are trying for a baby, a UK fertility expert believes. 
A study in humans has shown a compound in soya called genistein sabotages the sperm as it swims towards the egg. 

Professor Lynn Fraser, from King's College London, said even tiny doses in the female tract could burn sperm out. 

She told a European fertility conference that avoiding soya around women's most fertile days of the month might aid conception. 

Long swim 

Genistein is present in all soya-containing products such as soya milk and many vegetarian foods, as well as some pre-packed meals and pizzas. 

It is also present in vegetables such as peas and beans, but the researchers say it is not yet clear if levels if the compound in these foods are significant. 

  Avoiding soya products for a few days a month is worth a try 

Vegetarian Society 

Professor Fraser tested what happened to human sperm exposed to the compound in a dish in the lab. 

The compound kick-started a reaction in a large proportion of the sperm that gives them the ability to fertilise an egg. 

In real life, this does not usually happen until the sperm have been inside the female for some hours and are close to completing their long swim towards the egg. 

Therefore, if women have genistein in and around the womb this could hamper conception by making sperm peak too soon, believes Professor Fraser. 

This could mean they would not be able to fertilise the egg, she told the annual meeting of the European Society for Human Reproduction and Embryology. 

Low concentrations 

In mice she found it took higher doses of genistein to cause the reaction, but in humans very small doses were enough. 

"We were really surprised. Human sperm proved to be even more responsive than mouse sperm to genistein, responding to very low concentrations - well within the amounts that have been measured in people's blood." 

She said it was not yet known how much soya might be a safe amount to avoid this effect. 

"It's not a question of completely stopping eating products containing soya. 

"But it might be best for a woman to avoid them for a few days around the time she is ovulating." 

'Early days' 

Professor Fraser's previous work in mice showed that compounds similar to genistein - one found in hop-based products like beer - affect sperm in the same way. 

These compounds are all weak oestrogens, but Professor Fraser does not believe that their action on sperm is the same as the female sex hormone. 

Instead, genistein seems to trigger the production of a signalling molecule in sperm called cyclic AMP. 

Dr Allan Pacey, Senior Lecturer in Andrology at Sheffield University and Secretary of the British Fertility Society said: "It's early days, but clearly if what happens in the laboratory also occurs in the woman's fallopian tube as the sperm make their way to the egg, then there would be the potential for fertilisation to fail." 

A spokeswoman from the Vegetarian Society said: "For anyone struggling to become pregnant, avoiding soya products for a few days a month is worth a try if there is even a slim chance that it will help increase fertility. 

"Obviously many vegetarians and vegans use soya in their diet, however as there are lots of vegetarian and vegan alternatives to dairy, milk and meat on the market, it shouldn't pose a problem."


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cor thats a lot to take in! Thanks for the info. I heard it in the headlines on the Radio too. I'm veggie but don't eat much soya, but I do eat pea's. Don't like beans (as in baked beans) but do eat all other beans. Soon they'll be nothing we can have! 

Hope your ok Flowerpot.

Love KerryB
xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm back!!!!!

I hope you are all well?  Had a lovely holiday didn't want to come home   anyway had a   of a period this month, started spotting Wed on hols continued to have af pains until full blown   on Sat which I would like to say the most bl**dy painful I have ever had and guess what still no lap date! Anyway dh bless him took me for acupuncture on Sat couldn't take the pain anymore, at first didn't feel anything well apart from feeling like a complete   with a needle stickingout my head, which dh found very amusing   but this week I am totally chilled not sure if it was the hols or acupuncture but don't feel so obsessed with becoming pg.  Not sure how long that will last  

Anyway I need to catch up on personals but thanks Flowerpot for info, Nikki Mouse you in states already gosh that was quick good news on doc, Erika good month Kerry B Yo!! hope u OK? everyone else sorry I haven't mentioned I will read up on last clomid girls thread to find out whats been happening.

xx


----------



## mel76 (Jun 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

We need to make the most of the hot weather today because from tomorrow it is all down hill!

On cd 22 today, expecting af to come on Monday, cd26 as I think I ov. on day 12.  Progesterone results ready tomorrow so all fingers crossed! Sooooooo tempted to ring today as the suspence is killing me!  Last month level was 4.6 so hoping clomid would have done its job.

Have got really slight dull pain in tummy yesterday and today plus sore boobs, can't decide whether af pains or not, hoping NOT!

Oh well, not expecting miracles on first cycle of clomid, or was I?  Must try not to be too disappointed and keep positive - how do you all do it?!?!?!

Have a fab fab day

Melinda xxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Mel - holding thumbs for you ....

and a big hello to everyone else - hopefully you all enjoying the good weather.
I have decided to have a very relaxed month of ttc - i get married in about two weeks time, and didnt want the stress of having to have bms; going for scans, putting pressure on my DP,  etc .... so will have some bms around what i think is ovulation time, and not to fussed which way it goes ....  I should then have my af just before i get married (!!! - wonderful) but more importantly i will be ovulating on my honeymoon and will put all my energy into that month!

Just read the article that was posted on here - i have been having daily soya based smoothies!!!!  

Wishing everyone luck and love


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Today is CD7 and yesterday I took my 5th pill for the month at 6pm.  By 10.pm I had had a really bad argumument with DH that Im absolutely sure was fuelled by Clomid and hormones...  I hate this.  I mean you go on Clomid to try and get pg but then you end up arguing when you are supposed to be focussing on being loving to each other.  Not a good combination really is it!

We have made up and everything but I wish I would not turn into psycho every months.  But I think this month will be good as I can already feel my boobs are swollen and bigger so the hormones must be doing something in this body of mine.  

I think that I will start to BD from Saturday onwards as you are supposed to be more fertile 2 to 3 days before ovulation.

This month Im also taking Evening Primrose oil up to ovulation to increase cm.  I also have a bottel of Grapefruit juice in the fridge that will hopefully help.  I have heard that cough medicine can also help with cm (the one that contains guafesin).

Anyway, take care girls.,

Tweets xxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I pop in and out every now again as this time two years ago I started on the metformin and then clomid rollercoaster before falling pregnanant with my little man Henry! Since having Henry my af's are all over the place and I cannot shift the weight so I saw GP this morning to ask for blood test to see if I still have PCOS so we can then sort out getting me ovulating again. He said, once you've had it you'll always have it! I gave him details of the af's i've had and he confirmed I am not ovulating so has stuck me back on the wonderful metformin with a view to starting clomid again in two months time!!!

I really hope you all don't mind me joining you so soon after already being so so lucky to already have one bubba. I don't want to be seen as insensitive or anything but I know what a great support FF is when you get on this roller coaster. Dh and I always wanted kiddies close together, and based on past problems we didn't want to wait a year or so to find out we needed treatment again. Let me know if you feel it's not appropriate and i'll stay away.

Wishing you all lots of luck

ShelleyM xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

course you should join us Shelley!!!

It will be nice to "chat" to someone who has had a success on clomid and answer all our questions  

Henry is gorgeous! good luck for his brother or sister.  Look forward to seeing you around xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all bearing up ok xxxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to say hello!! again I hear you say ...

Went back to docs yday still feeling rough with my tummy n bowels , hes trying me on buscopan now still thinks its IBS , Im not enjoying the heat at all !!! shouldnt moan as its depressing when its dull !!

Wishing all those on 2ww good luck and sending    and   to everyone , sorry no personals !!

Lots of love Ju x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Ju

something good to try for IBS is cutting out cereal fibre, ie eat white bread instead of brown, white crackers, white pasta instead of wholemeal that type of thing.  Cereal fibre can trigger off IBS symptoms in a lot of people who have it.  Worth a go!    xxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd say a quick hello. Sorry not been around for a couple of weeks. I've had a highly emotional month on clomid - very teary / moody. Also getting really dispondant that this will never work.  
Anyway, I'm currently day 23. No real signs of ov this cycle. Been crampy, twingey since last af, also with some spotting around day 12. Have been going with bms every other day. Will wait til day 30 to test, although I'm not all that hopeful this month. Ah well, we'll see!
Hope you're all doing ok. Sorry no personals, will try to catch up soon.

x


----------



## barang (May 27, 2005)

hey ladies,

the 2ww has been a long long wait...
hoping   this time..
but well... just hope will not get too upset if af shows it's head this sunday..
that little clomid pill really drive me nuts at times...

good luck to all who're at their 2ww


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God I love this site! I feel very lucky to have all you lovely ladies to "talk" to everyday! Just been catching up on other posts and I was laughing out loud at some of them. I'm so glad I have you all to laugh with, cry with and generally have as my friends.

CD 9, 4th day of 500mg Met, no s/e's so far. Lots of twinges today on left side. Start BMS tomorrow, much to DH's delight  

Barang - Does that mean you still on 2WW? Good luck if it does!

Twinkle - Sorry you've had a bad month hun. Chin up and good luck.

Ju - Hope you feel better soon hun.

Flowerpot - Nice to have you around again  

ShelleyM - I agree with Flowerpot, get back on the board with us!!  

Tweetie - Sorry you've been  , hang on in there mate!

Safarigirl - hope you have a nice relaxed ttc month. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Mel76 - Thinking of you  

Frankie - Nice to have you back. Glad you had a good hol, I'm sure its a combination of the two things chilling you out. And long may it continue! 

Love to everyone I've missed

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I hope the weather is as beautiful where you are as it is here in London....supposed to be some thunder storms but hoping they just clear the "muggy" air & continues to be hot & sunny - the heat seems to be doing wonders for the bms   as BF (he's not my DH yet !) seems particularly rampant    ....all good stuff !!    

Well I'm on CD 14 & after scan on CD 12 was told I'd ovulate on CD 15 - so tomorrow..... I ovulate naturally anyway & always get some twinges but this afternoon I've been getting some really strong cramps/stitch like pain on both sides, along with bad lower back & leg ache on my right side which is worsening(scan showed 3 follies on right, 1 too small but the other 2 nice & big, but nothing on left side)...... I'm wondering whether I'm gonna ovulate today instead or whether they're just building up to the "release date" ?? !!!

We've been having lots of jiggy since CD10 so fingers crossed.....trying not to get over confident about it all but can't help but remain positive...although I know I can't expect miracles on 1st month of taking Clomid !  
I'm not having any more scans as consultant said all was good couple of days ago....but originally he said I wouldn't need an more day 21 prog BT's as all mine came back naturally high so definite ovulate....but now he wants me to have one so got that booked for next Thursday.

I always taken evening primrose (with starflower) for my PMT & love grapefruit juice & it really seems to help with cm !!

Anyway, I really hope this will be "the" month for you ladies....no personals just yet as I'm still just getting to "know" everyone....but thanks so much for all the advice & support you've given me & for making me feel so welcome    It means alot when others don't understand what we're going through & just think I'm a moody cow   & don't realise the Clomid doesn't help & my emotions are all over the place.....

Thanks again...
Take care & lots of  
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Reading posts all morning here. It is nice to catch up  I miss reading and talking with you all, especially since I do not know any one here 
IUI on Monday went okay. This dr. here also had trouble because my cervix is curved so badly. I guess they like to get the instrument past the cervix 7mm and he was only able to get 5mm. He even did a lot of tugging (ouch!!) Hopefully he did not disturb things too much up there.  and will test 4 July which is a holiday here 

Thanks for the pm! I really am lucky to have found a new home and dr. in the same month! hopefully my luck will continue (fingers crossed)

Erika hi cycle buddy! Sounds like everything was in place and better than ever for you last try at IUI. I continue to pray that this will be successful (I don't see how it could not work this time )

mel76 when will you get your progestrine results? Do you think you ov'd? It could work for you on your first try 

barang how are you in  

Twinkle sorry you are having emotional month. 

Nickjoanne I do not get too many s/e on the 150 either, I just had one really bad headache that could have been from anything. Good luck with progestrine test next week.

Annem so very glad to hear your CVS results were good! Enjoy your pg!

flowerpot great progestrine count, way to go finally ov'd

Jessygirl sorry you are short again this cycle. I would be scared too about all the new things with IVF. Ask all your questions and try and get stress-free. Is the cost great with IVF?

FrankieB welcome back. Sorry  got you on holiday 

KerryB I know what you mean about LOVING this site and these ladies  Glad the met is getting on without s/e!  Thanks for the luck!

Ladynat ^welcome^ sorry I can not help with progestrine tests/scans. Hope you get your answers and get on without too many s/e.

Minxy funny how heat is helping the  You may possibly ov early. I do not get ov pains but if you normally did it will probably be more intense. Good luck!

Safarigirl I am still thinking about a honeymoon baby for you... wouldn't that be the BEST 

ShelleyM welcome (back). I do not know you since I have only been on a few months, but I enjoyed reading about your success! Hope you can give all of some pointers.

Ju glad you are a bit better. Do not worry about work, if you are not healthy nothing else matters. Take care of yourself!

Sin hope you are feeling better . Keep taking those hugs from DH 

Tweetiepie we all get in arguements with DH. For me, they are definately worse on these crazy pills! Good on you to FINALLY get AF and start the next cycle.

'Talk' to you soon ​


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey NikkiMouse
Enjoy 4th July - its normally lots of fun 
thank you for thoughts about honeymoon baby - its what i'm asking the universe for ......
wishing you lots of luck as well on this cycle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning ladies & what a morning    
Sin - Sorry to hear you're feeling down   hope you feel better soon.
Barang -   hope this cycle is lucky for you.
Natasha - Being positive   is a good thing you stay that way!
Kerry - Good to hear you're not having any s/e   wishing you lots of luck this cycle.
Frankie - Welcome back mate   good to hear you had a fab holiday.
Melinda - Great test results   wishing you lots of luck.
Safarigirl - When do you get married? It will do you the world of good relaxing & taking time out & ov to coincide with your honeymoon sounds perfect   Hope it brings you that extra special wedding gift.
Tweets -   pills!! We all understand, it happens to us all. Glad you & DH have made up this journey is difficult & hard for both parties isn't it.
Shelley - Hello   & welcome & of course you should join us. We all have our own set of circumstances but share the same goal. Henry is gorgeous.
Ju - Aaaah mate sorry to hear you're still feeling so poorly   You've got to hurry up & get better you go on holiday soon!!
Twinkle - We all understand & those low, teary, dispondant moments are the worst. Hope you feel better & positive again soon   
 everyone else hope you're all ok.
Well I'm feeling very   as just like my previous 2 IUI's my AF pains have kicked in a week after basting. I'll hang onto that bit of hope   we have to don't we but deep down I know it's the same scenario. Trying to get my head round it all & prepare myself for next week.
Hope you all have a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Flowerpot
Sorry hun   hit the old return button a bit too quickly then.
Good to see you back posting matey & I bet you can't wait for your   when do you go? I think you said you were going to the Algarve, if so I've been there & it's gorgeous. If not I'm just having yet another spazzy Clomid moment   
Take care mate.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok, ok, ok I'm having one of those days       
Thank God it's Friday I don't think I could cope if was the beginning of the week. Have realised that I missed even more of my post than I thought........just section me now it makes sense!!!
NikkiMouse - Glad to hear basting went well on Monday   despite the man handling........ouch   
Hoping that the 4th July gives you reason for a double celebration   
everything crossed for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend  

Erica -   mate what are you doing?!!!     !!  Sorry you're having the same symptoms as before but its not over till its over. think of all the times girls have said they feel AF is coming but it doesn't and they are pregnant.  fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you hunny, you deserve this so much    We're going the week after next, can't wait. as you know, SO ready for it.  Yeah its the algarve but the quieter part, as long as there is a beach, alcohol and the sun it will do me!  

Nikkimouse - good luck for the 4th july hun  

Minxy - sounds really positive and as you are getting plenty of jiggy in you are doing everything possible.  best of luck  

KerryB - hope you're ok hun   lucky dh today BMS eh!  grab those   and let them work their magic

Twinkle - sorry you're having a tough time. hang on in there  

Safarigirl - sounds like you are doing the right thing, you want enjoy your wedding etc without having other added stresses, hopefully the relaxing honeymoon will do the trick for you.  

Frankie - welcome back!  

Ju - how you feeling today hun?  

Barang - good luck for this month  

 everyone I've missed.  Nothing new here, AF due probably today/tomorrow but I've been so all over the place I don't actually now which day I ovulated so not testing or anything, just waiting for AF to arrive.  I think stress and upset can mess things up and cycle length anyway.  take care girls xxxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Erika, so sorry you are feeling down. Like flowerpot said... it's not over til its over. Wish you a lucky next week. I hope this works for you!! 

Flowerpot, stress most certainly messes up my cycle. Take care of you! You don't know WHEN you ov'd but do you know for certain that you DID some time this cycle? Just a bit confused.

Happy weekend pals 
​


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi girls,

Finally it;s Friday...
CD10 for me today and time for BMS  ... somehow I do not have "those" mood, just wanted to get it done... maybe it's the pressure that push my desire away...

A few personals:

flowerpot - good to take things easy. Miracles always happen when you are least expected. Who knows

Erica - sorry you are feeling so down.. all because of those psycho pills...wish you will be feeling better after the weekend.. keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u next week..

Nikki_mouse - good luck to you on 4th July... 

Natasha - Happy BMS...

Kerry - hi cycle buddies... hope you enjoy ur BMS and meet the quota for this cycle...

Barang - good luck in your 2WW

Hi to the rest that I've missed......

Love,
Sin


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Wishing everyone a fab weekend.....if the weather brightens up!
Erika- hang on in there...im trying too!  On total obsessional pant watch as i just now she is coming from early signs!.  Chin up and fingers crossed.

Nikki_Mouse- thanks for good wishes, yes for me the cost of IVF is great!  I think it can reach nearly £3000 pounds! ....But i am trying to convince myself it is a very special thing to spend our money on!

Best wishes to everyone, still looking forward to some BFPs (i cant remember when the last one was!?)

Take care all
JG


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all you lovely ladies,

Well Im back from sunny Cornwall and the only reason im happy is that I can get back on FF and catch up with the mad clomid girlies!!!

I unpacked as soon as I got in the door ,had a cuppa then turned the computer on cos I needed a ff fix.

I am my 1st month of clomid,today is day 28 of 33(ish)I haven't got any signs of   yet  .I had a scan just before I went away(cd13) showing 1 follie-11mm and the fertility nurse said try   on days cd 16,17,18,so we are just hoping that we might get a  as it is our last month to try before we have 1st IUI next cycle!!!

I was really stupid/naughty/hopefull that I did a pg test yesterday while we were still away(something in my daft head said"you never know if you buy a test it might say bfp")But it didnt,and then I was dead depressed-I know I was daft to do it early but is there a slight chance it could have been wrong?

Anyway Im gonna shut up-personals:

SheeleyM- you are more than welcome here,I know it's hard for people without children as I discovered when we were trying for our first,but your need for a child is just the same as anybody elses,all the ladies here are lovely!!Henry looks lovely by the way!!

Twinkle-Chin up chuck,heres hoping for a   for you!!!!

Barang-Im with ya all the way with the clomid thing,fingers crossed for you  

Frankie-glad to hear you had a good .

Natasha-clomid can be a right bugger cant it??and don't worry you will get your head around personals soon!!

Nikkimouse- wow lady you sure do work fast!!When did you leavehow did you copegood to see you still here though!!!

Erica- you never know,you have still got chance for you bfp this cycle!!! 

Flowerpot- How are you lately??Looking forward to your  ??

A big hello to all the lovely ladies I missed!!


Come on now-time for some   

Kelly x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

CD9 today.  Not much to report on but am being terrible this cycle.  Its weird, last cycle was not too bad but this time I feel like Im having mad rages, I feel annoyed with everyone.  Had a heated conversation with my sis, have been horrid to DH.  And now I feel like crying for no reason.  I have become an evil girl and I don't really like myself at the moment.

I hope that after all of this it works soon.

Im also trying to book a holiday but I feel a bit nervous taking a break from the Clomid.  I have tried looking at taking the holiday at the end of a cycle and the beginning of the new one so that Im here for the day21 blood test of the old cycle and back for day 10 of the new cycle but it is difficult to predict the cycles ..........  Maybe itsjust best to take a months break from the Clomid.

Anyhow, Im really looking forward to this holiday.  It will be to the USA- I have never been there.

Well, babydust to all you gals out there and hoping that June/July is a fruitful month for the Clomid Girls!!!!!

Sin - I think you are about 2 days ahead  of me in your cycle but we can be cycle buddies .... I will be watching this space.

Tweets xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

dear ladies 

i wonder if you can help me with a question re clomid 

can it increase your FSH level ?? or has anyone any experience of this happening to them on Clomid either short or long term use?

Thank you 

Dianne


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi gilrs,

Just came back from my CD13 scan. The biggest follies doc can find is 15-16mm on the right but nothing on the left   Asked to go back again tomorrow for scan and the injection to release the follies, PROVIDED they are big enough (above 20mm) and still there. I have history of premature ovulation and we all pray hard that the follies still there by tomorrow. Somehow I have no good feeling because how can a follicle grow from 16mm to 20mm in just one day   Feel that the result is not very promising.... really think that clomid has no effect on me... maybe i should just stop taking clomid and try naturally.

Sorry no personals today as I am feeling sick - running nose and sore throat..feeling feverish too...

Wish the rest all the best in whatever stage you are in. Will update you gals the result tomorrow..

Love,
Sin


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, hope you all had a lovely weekend. Can't believe its monday already!

Well, AF got me this morning but I knew she was coming. I didn't even think for a moment I could be pg this month because of all the upset and stress I've been through over the last few weeks.   Just glad she has arrived so its gone for my holiday, and even better as I'll be ov on holiday and hopefully the rest and relaxation will help things along.  Stuck in work now high on painkillers with heat patch on.   

Sin - sorry you're feeling so crap.  Let us know the results when you know   

Dianne - I never really understand the FSH thingy.  I can just about follow the day 21 progesterone level.  Sure the other girls could help you though!

Tweets - sorry hun, am I being thick?!  Why do you have to stop the clomid to go away on hols?   Can fully understand your moods too as I'm sure we all can

Erica - how you bearing up matey. still got fingers and toes crossed for ya  

Kelly - welcome back!  

 all you other clomid chicks xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring ladies,

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. The weather was gorgeous in Cheshire yesterday, for a change! Been feeling very teary this weekend, and quite    , which is good for me cos I got none of the last month!! DH doesn't know whether he's coming or going poor love!! Met is going well, had a little nausea on Friday when I upped my dose, but only had 500mg on Sat/Sun as I wanted a couple of drinks for a friends birthday. Back up to 1000mg today. I think I might have had a   OK yesterday, well there was a feint line, which is what happened on month 2. So more BMS was had  !!! Will keep going with the BMS just in case, and test again later. SO could be testing on July  10th is no   by then.

Flowerpot - Sorry   got you hun. But you sound positive to get back on track now. I'm sure things will happen now your getting back to normal. Sending you a big  .

Sin - Hi cycle-buddy!  .  Good news about the follie, I hope its ready for tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  .

Dianne - I thought that was the point of Clomid, to increase your FSH? Not expert but that was my understanding. Worth checking on one of the medical boards.

Tweets - Sorry your feeling  ! I hope it doesn't last too long. I'm sure everyone understands though, I've also been wretched this weekend, and I just blame to   pills! Gets you out of a lot of horrid situations. Why do you need to take a CLomid break if your going on holiday? I'm sure you'll love USA, where abouts will you go? I love it over there.

Kelly - Glad you've had a lovely  . You could have tested too early hun, don't get too down about it. Keep  .

Jessy - Any news hun??

Nicki_mouse - How are you hun?

Erica - Hi, hope your having a less mental day today!  

Safarigirl - How long to go now? I think we're all on tenterhooks at the thought of your "honeymoon" baby! 

Sorry to those I've missed. Wishing you all a lovely day, and lots of   thoughts and   to all. Lets pray for some   soon.

KerryB
xx


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

She's Got Me!................a really bad oone too!  Haven't really felt much better after lap i need to see the consultant as the whole experience is not pretty...extreme swelling and really heavy bleeding.  Infact this just convinces me that my uterus is no place for a fresh embryo to settle!

Had a few tears but also looking towards IVF now, apparently you need to start on day 21..............here goes the count down!

Erika .........you ok?

Kerry- good news on the line!!!

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## mel76 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi girls!

Everyone seems a bit fed up at the moment - me included!  Started 2nd round clomid today .  Had to ring cons. as we are going on hols and will be away for day 21 test, the secretary just said it was bad luck basically and to just have it done next month.  Luckily I know I ov. this month as my level was above 30.

Can you guys give me some advice?!?   When I went to the cons. originally, she gave me a 2 month prescription of clomid.  I will have to see her before I go on hols as I need another prescription for clomid before af comes so I don't miss the 3rd month - if she continues me on it.  She said if clomid doesn't work within the two months that she would do a lap and dye and ov. drilling.  I think that clomid is doing its job and that me not ov. was the problem - prog. level 4.3 before clomid, prog. level after 38.6 - ovulation  yeh!

I think that only 2 months on clomid isn't giving it a fair go, especially now that I am ov. on it and wasn't previously.  Is it ok to ask to stay on it longer rather than have the op straight away?  Or do you think I should just do it and get some answers about everything.

I know some of you guys have done the lap and dye before the clomid, I suppose it depends on the cons. 

Must keep positive, it is so great to hear success stories as it makes you think - yes, it can happen to me, I could be the one posting that BFP soon - we must believe it! 

Anyway, no more tears and yucky clomid hot flushes, off to bed.

Take care lovelies 

melinda x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Melinda, I'd see if you could carry on with the clomid, at least whilst you are awaiting lap and dye.  you could always cancel the op then if you are lucky enough not to need it.   2 months doesn't seem very long to me either, most girls have at least 6 months.  good luck xx

Kerry, sorry your feeling teary hun. horrible isn't it. hope today is a bit brighter for you  

JG - sorry that AF got you and that its a bad one too.    She got me too yesterday.  Normally i'm in total agony and can't get out of bed but as I wasn't faint I dragged myself to the gym and did a beginners aerobics class, i think it actually eased the pain a bit and last night i didnt need pain killers which is very unusual.  

love to all xxxxx


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi gals,

Just typed a long post here but a power failure has wiped it all out  ..

Came back from my CD14 scan and  , doc found a 20.2mm follie in me. This is my first time having a mature follie, guess should thanks to the lap ovarian drilling..  Doc gave me a 10000IU Pregnyl injection to help to release the egg. So, I've to start timing 36 hrs from now for a   session. The injection was quite painful (via intermascular) but it's all worth it, I know   

Melinda - Feel that you should stay a bit longer with Clomid, morever clomid has given you good results. What is your current dosage? You can up your dosage to 150mg. Maybe you should give yourself another 6 mths before moving on to alternative treatment...I did my lap ovarian drilling last month, all because clomid has no effect on me and has prolong my cycle to 60 over days.

Jessygirl - sorry you are feeling bad.. can totally understand how you feel with heavy bleeding and cramping. Hope you feel better soon.

KerryB - glad to know the   OPK. A good sign and it's half the battle won.. I'll be testing on 12 July (thought we are supposed to test the same day, right?) Pray hard that this is the cycle for BOTH OF US....   

flowerpot - sorry af caught you but you sound more positive this time. Hope the holiday will do you wonders and bring in  

Dianne - sorry can't help u on the FSH level. My LH is always higher than my FSH even during my clomid treatment.

Tweets - hi cycle buddies... i think you should continue clomid during your break and let your body take care of the rest. You may miss some scanning or blood test but at least you are still pumping your body with clomid... Hope this is the month for us   

Nikku_mouse - how are you getting there in US? Hope everything is fine with you..

Erica - Where are you mate? Hardly see you nowdays...   hope you are coping well with your 2WW..

Emma - How are you?? Long time never hear from you.. hope you are fine..

Hi to the rest that I've missed... better post it before I lost this post again.. 

Love,
Sin


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been around much and for not doing personals !!

Im still struggling with IBS  ended up in A&E  yesterday with very sore tummy pains cant seem to settle it  Im due to go away in a week too and im off work so nt good really !!!

I have been thinking about you all though !! and wishing you all good luck  

Love n huge hugs

Ju xx x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

I had my CD12 follicle tracking scan today.  Im not too
impressed.  Basically lots of small immature follicles.
In the other ovary I have one large irregular shaped
cyst.  The scan technician thought that it is a Corpus
Litheum, in other words, that I have ovulated.  The cyst
is 20mm.

However, the nurse called a consultant and the
consultant said that the cyst might be a large follicle.
So, incase it is a follicle the nurse gave me a double
shot of Pregnyl.

But to be honest I think that I have ovulated - we did
have a jiggy jiggy the other night.  But Im not sure if
its enough, or maybe we have missed it altogether this
month.

This was my 5th cycle so Im dissapointed.  Im having an
appointment with the consultant tomorrow so we will see
what the next step is.

I tried to ask the nurse about what she thinks will
happen next.  She said that they may try IUI with Clomid
and Metformin for 3 cycles and then try 1 cycle of IUI
with injectibles.  ORRRRRRRR - she said that they might
even put me on the waiting list for IVF (waiting list is
1 year).

I asked about Ovarian drilling but the nurse said that
this probably will not be for me as I have been
responding to the Clomid and Metformin.

I will come back and let you know tomorrow.

Thanks for your support.

Tweets xxx


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

HI jU-thinking of you, am also in pain at the mo and know how you are feeling, hopefully your hols will make it all better!
Jg x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, how are you all?

Not officially a clomid girl as we are 'in-between' treatments'.

Feeling crap at the moment - which has come as a shock as I have been pretty ok for a few months, thought I had overcome the whole thing -"it will happen, just be patient".  Probably due to the fact that one of DH's closest friends has become a proud dad as well as a close colleage from work having a little girl.  So the past week has been spent buying baby clothes and writing cards (in which I want to write 'WHY CAN'T IT BE US!!!', but instead I have to write 'congrats'.  I don't want to be DH's friend anymore! ( I even slammed the door last night, which is very unlike me!! (he had just bought me a giant bar of choc, when I said i only wanted a normal one - how irrational am I ??)

Why is it so f**king hard!!!! sorry for swearing, but i am in a SH***Y MOOD! aaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

a VERY irritated Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all you lovely ladies,

Well we are not a very happy bunch lately are we,but who can blame us!!!I think we are given more than enough to deal with.

Well I think I started to get slight af pains today  hope nothing comes of it!!!I was gonna test on thurs.I still cant help thinking that I am pg cos of how I have been feeling lately(sicky,tired,funny taste in mouth all the text book symptoms) but I am sure it is all just in my head!!!


VB-Your behaviour is not irrational,I dont think my dh would still be breathing if he got my chocolate requirements wrong.And I think that slamming a door is just the tip of the iceberg-you know you can do better than that!!!

Tweets-good luck tomorrow,this fertility malarky is never straight forward is it??!!And as for waiting lists,dont get me started .

Ju-You poor thing, big  coming your way,if it's not one thing its another!!!Chin up chuck-hope ya feel better soon!!

Sin-Good news on your wicked foliie!!!! keeping everything crossed for you!!!  .

Flowerpot-Give us some of your energy will you!!I have been asleep this afternoon,just couldn't keep my eyes open!!Tell the   to leave us all alone will ya!!!!

Mel-I have been given 3 months of clomid,I am with the rather crappy NHS.We are due to start iui soon and if the 3 attempts dont work thats when they start to check if anything is wrong!!Frustrating aint it??

A big  to all you others out there!!

Come on-we want some good news and soon  

Kelly x


----------



## Léonie (Apr 5, 2005)

Hiya girls,
not been writing as i'm frantically trying to prepare for an exam this friday (2nd year of nursing school), its been lovely reading the posts and catching up.

On my 6th and last cycle of clomid, 100mg ... CD23 today.  Had hospital appointment first week in june, and gynae told us that it wasn't worth me taking Clomid more than 6 times, should start a "new" treatment next cycle but she is on holiday from now till mid september so it'll have to wait till she's back... I know that thats normal for France, but I'm british and its annoys me loads.

Also, apparently DH has too many  , so we need to BMS every-single-day around when I could be ovulating which is anything between CD 14 and CD 160... Blimey  .

around CD20 I had really sore breasts, abdominal pains and loads of CM (sorry if TMI), and my temp was slowly climbing -DH and I were   every day with Preseed, and then today my temp dropped back down again.  Oh I'm feeling ever so bitter.  I know I shouldn't but I just can't help it.

A few personals :

Nikki_Mouse   for the 4th of july
Safarigirl have lovely wedding, it really is the best day 
Flowerpot - sorry AF came, fingers crossed for next month
Erika - LOVED your multiple posts   sorry you're feeling down, good luck for next week.
Tweets - sorry you're have so many side effects, its really hard sometimes isn't it.
Ju - sorry to hear about the IBS, hope you get the right treatment put in place.
Jessygirl good luck with the IVF

Lots and lots of   to everyone

ScottishLéonie


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi ladies

i thought i would just pop on and say good luck to everyone fingers crossed all around sending you all lots of 
love baby wisper


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Spoke to soon girls, been feeling very sick last night and this morning! Met is evil! Meant to be upping my dose to 1500mg today but not sure if I can face it!

Leonie - Hoping that this is the month for you hun. Fingers crossed  

Kelly - Hope AF doens't get you, I hope they are "other" pains instead!  

Veronica - Sorry your feeling pants hun. I know its hard, especially when everyone else seems to be "getting on" with it. But it will happen. All good things come to those who wait and all that!

Jessygirl - Hope you're ok mate?  

Ju - Sorry your still not well, I hope you get better for your  .

Tweets - Good news if it was a follie, I hope you caught/catch it in time. Lots of   for you lady!  

Sin - Hi buddy. Your right I shuld be testing on 12th, but if I ov'd on CD 12/13 I might test on the 10th/11th. I'll see how confident I'm feeling! Excellent news about your follie. I will pray for both us!  

Flowerpot - Feeling better today hun, just sick! Hope your ok. Glad the exercise worked. Send me some energy, I'm wiped out this week!!  

Mel - Where are you off to? Somehwere lovely? Hope you have a nice time and come back relaxed and refreshed. And get plenty of   in!  

All you other lovely ladies I'm sending   thoughts to. PLEASE lets have some BFP's soon!

Love you all
KerryB
xx


----------



## mel76 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well, I am on my third day of second round of clomid tabs, s/e not too bad this month, just slight abdominal pain and  a little aggitated  - what's new?

Have an appointment with cons. on monday.  Am going to ask to be kept on clomid for longer as I ov. last month (level 38.6) and have only been on it for two months (50mg).  I will be away for the day 21 bloods, should I asked to be monitored another way for signs of ov.?  I do OPK's but don't temp.  I wonder if she will want to do a scan instead, I am not sure - all new to this!  Anyone have any ideas?

Kerry B - We are off on a 2 week driving trip through france, switzerland and italy, I can't wait!   Should ovulate the day before we head off so at least we will be away and having fun over the dreaded 2ww!


ScottishLéonie - it is so annoying having to wait for appointments, all we seem to do is wait!  Keep your chin up and be positive.  

To everyone else hope you are having a good day

Love Melinda xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

We were at the hospital for 2 and a half hours can you believe.  They were behind schedule.  Well basically the consultant said that its good that I ovulated last cycle and he said that I should have another 6 cycles of Clomid and Metformin.  So, 3 months of Clomid and Metformin on its own, and after that 3 months of Clomid and Metformin with IUI.

But that would have taken me to 12 months of Clomid which is loads.

Anyway, I went and asked the nurse if she could give me a prescription for 6 more cycles of Clomid.  Thats when she said that she disagreed with his decision.

Basically, they discussed with a nother Dr and now my treatment will be as follows:

I am currently on my 5th Cycle of Clomid.  I am to do a 6th cycle with Clomid and Metformin and natural intercourse ....

After that, I get 3 cycles of IUI with Clomid and Metformin.  

If that does not work then I will have 1 extra cycle of IUI but this time with Injectibles.  

Then if all fails, I will be refered to IVF.  I can get 1 free go on IVF and the waiting time is 1 year!!!!!!

So thats it girls.  I just need to get through this and the next cycle and we will be doing IUI!!  Im quite relieved as we were going mad having jiggy jiggy .... every other day like robots ........

Can you believe it - the nurse saved me!!!!  I think that the DR made a wrong decision cause he was tired and a bit stressed out.  Im going to get my nurse a present and a little thankyou card.

As you may remember about the 20mm cyst that may be a follicle.  Well, to test  what the score is with that I went and had a blood test to see if I have a high progesterone level - that would tell us whther I have already ovulated or not.

Apart from that I have another day 21 blood test to get done next week.

I had a really embarresing moment in the Drs room.  Thank god DH was there to save me.  Dr said,  can I ask you, how do you have intercourse?

I was like, omg, but turned around and said we have intercourse with DH on top so the sprem get close to the cervix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can u believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But just as I finnished my sentence he said, no sorry, I meant timing wise!!!!

I was sooooooo embarressed.  After that I just wanted to die.  But it was the Drs fault for not being 100% clear.  Oh well.

One more thing,  its come to the stage that if I mention or talk about IVF to DH he gets into one and say, "you are so pesimistic!!!"  Which annoys me as, I have to think about these things otherwise how would things move forward.  We had a bit of an argument on the way home, but have made up.

Im tellin you, this ttc business has put so much strain on our relationship.  I suggested councelling but DH was like, Im not going councelling ....  Typical man.

I have read that it can help.

Anyway, so now you are officially updated.

Take care for now

Tweets xxx sorry for the long message


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Tweets - OMG! you made me laugh about the sex question    Good news about the nurse intervening and you have a good plan to follow.  Its very stressful and I think when you have been in a consultation so many things are whizzing through your mind its not wonder you had a bit of a tiff.  lots of luck for the next month      

Erica - are you ok hun?  

Melinda - hols sound fantastic.  We're away from next week. can't wait!  lets hope the rest and relaxation works for us both  

Kerry - how you feeling now? still sick?  

Babywhisper - how are you?  nice to see you posting  

Kelly - anything happening yet?  hope the witch has still stayed away 

 to all the other clomid chicks.    nothing new with me, on CD3 of my cycle so a long way to go.  taking the tablets and then we'll see.
Rumours flying all over work that one of the girls is about to announce her pregnancy.  Great!  lots of love xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - Still feeling sick!   And really bloated! There's not hope!! He he he! Hope girlie doesn't announce she's pg, but if she does, chin up, your turn will come and it will be even more special cos its you!  

Tweets - Sorry for laughing but thats really cheered me up hun! Glad you got sorted though. Good luck  

KerryB
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

tweetiepie your post made me laugh with your answer ....
i'm sure i would have answered the same.  Its amazing how factual you start getting, i would have turned bright red in my youth, and now its all matter of fact!
Good luck with your new treatment plan - sounds promising


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Well, I'm almost half way through the 2ww....due on 8/9 July...strangely feeling bloated & keep having to pee more frequently (sorry tmi) but I'm not holding out for miracles on my 1st month of Clomid....(don't usually get these symptoms when due on - used to with endo but not since my last op over a year ago)....got my day 21 prog BT tomorrow (all others before Clomid were fine)....but consultant wants me to have one on Clomid too...  Had a majorly severe migraine this week that lasted 36 hours - usually take my prescribed medication (Zomig) but hospital advised me against it cos of me being in 2ww...so had to suffer (paracetomol jsut don't touch my migraines unfortunately)....went to see Coldplay at Crystal Palace last night (only live 10mins down road)....absolutely wicked evening....thankfully we were "under cover" so didn't get rained on....apart from when we left at the end, trying to fight our way home down the hill, through 40,000 people all of who were trying to get on train - torrential downpour - I looked like someone had thrown several buckets of water at me !  
Been alcohol free for almost 2 weeks now, downing pineapple juice & water & trying to remain positive.....

Anyway, not done personals before so please bear with me....  

Erica - thinking of you....how are you    

Mel - hope you have a great holiday - not jealous at all (whilst stuck in an office in middle of London !)

Tweets - what can I say...    when I read what you said to consultant (think I would've been a bit taken aback by his question too & would've thought exactly same way you did)

Kellydallard - hope you're   still hasn't shown up - keep positive 

Sin - hope you're having lots of fun     

Flowerpot - sorry your AF showed up   & hoping you have a fabulous holiday & you have lots of fun    

Safarigirl - here's to a beautiful wedding, followed by a fabulous honeymoon & hoping it brings you luck "Honeymoon derives from Honey which is a mead drink the bride would drink (believed to increase fertility) and Moon some believed that a wedding under a full moon would bring good fortune to both families"    


Apologies to all those ladies I've missed.....still trying to get to "know" everyone....

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for all those ladies in the   & hoping no  AF shows up  - sending loads of positive vibes     
Big hugs to all those who had the wicked   visit this month - lots of "virtual" hugs coming your way  

Take care &  
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bad Morning!!!

Bloody   got me this morning.Im really  as I havent had any signs of it,and then I woke up in agony this morning!!!

I have not cried yet,nearly lost it in Asda though,I had a total melt down and bought cream cakes and ice cream!!!

I know it won't be long till I lose it,all someone has to do is ask if im ok and that will be it!!!!

Sorry to be negative!!!I've just had enough

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly hun, so sorry she got you. evil evil evil.    enjoy the cakes and ice cream.  its hard dealing with it happening, on top of having a period in the first place, a couple of days and you will begin to feel a bit more positive again.  look after yourself xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi ladies   yes I'm still alive, well only just!!
     to computers & IT people!! We got asked to shut our computers down for an hour at 12.30pm Monday & nothing has worked properly since!!! No mail, internet, printers & now we've got a huge backlog. Some things have been sorted, hence I am back in touch   Will try to catch up but there is sssoooooo much........
Leonie - Too many sperm   blimey that's a new one on me, have never heard that before. Hoping your 6th cycle is successful.
Kerry - Sorry that the Met is making you feel sick   & hoping you feel better soon.
Melinda -   for your appt on Monday.
Tweets - Wishing you all the very best with your new treatment plan    it all sounds very positive. I'm afraid I   alot at your story, you poor thing but how funny. Yes men are stubborn & all of this does put an incredible strain on your relationship.
Flowerpot - Hiya hunny   how are you? Wishing you lots of luck this cycle   & when do you go on holiday?
Natasha - Hope you're coping ok with the   
Kelly - So sorry   arrived mate & hope the ice cream & cake cheered you up a bit.
NikkiMouse - Hope you're bearing up ok &    for Monday.
Babywisper - Hello, hope you're ok   
Jessygirl - I'm so sorry AF arrived sweetie   but good to hear you sounding positive & wishing you all the luck in the world as you move onto IVF.
Sin - Waheyyyyyy, great follie   mate you must be so chuffed. Wishing you all the very best this cycle & I've been using Pregnyl while doing IUI.
Ju - Hope you're feeling better mate, thanks for mails   
Veronica -   hope you're feeling better & we understand how you are feeling.
I haven't get anything good to report but better go & get rid of some of this backlog now. I'll be back tomorrow or Monday to update you on my situation.
Take care everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just poppin in still feeling ropey back at docs tomora , not good considering i go to Italy   on Tuesday...

Thinking of you all and wishing you all good luck !!

Special Thankyou Erica for keeping my spirits up  

Sorry no Personals !! (apart from Erica!)

Lots of love Ju x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Erica  

wondered where you were    how you bearing up hun?  when is your testing date think i might be away      Going next Weds (6th) x

How are you all doing?

Nothing new with me.  Having clomid tablet number 3 of 5 tonight.  Got a letter off gynae yesterday saying she was very pleased with my day 21 bt (52), said it is ovulatory and she is aiming to give me upto 12 months of clomid (currently on month 5) but then said she hoped I didn't need them and good luck!  bless her.  At least I know I won't be just sat in limbo until my fertility appt in November.

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies  
Special hugs to Flowerpot & Julie & big huge thanks to you all for always being there   through thick & thin.
On the plus side I decided to book a holiday last week as I'm feeling the stress & strain of the last year & also want some quality time with my DF  We go to Rhodes on the 13th for a week & boy I need this holiday so much. This last 11 months have been so very hard & I feel like I've done most of it on my own, not DF's fault but it does make it harder that he's away all the time. I feel like a coiled spring ready to burst  & really need to relax, wind down & refocus. A greek baby wow that would be fantastic, guess I can dream  can't I.
Well my awful week got far worse yesterday & I'm a right state today. My hospital test date was yesterday, I made it 2nd July as  has arrived 2 days after testing on the previous 2 IUI's & I thought if she appeared it would save the emotional turmoil of testing & if she didn't I was in with a good chance. Anyway my DF surprised   me by coming home Weds night so I decided to test yesterday morning as he was there. Yep, BFN again, you would think I'd be used to it now but it actually gets harder. I was ok at first, came into work (because I had to) & then the day just got harder & harder. By the time I got to the car park at 5pm last night the   started & then I couldn't stop. I asked DF not to ring as I didn't want to speak to anyone so of course he did & that made me even worse. He said that he cried too as it was the last go & the end of that treatment. We had a good talk but I really needed hugs & couldn't have any   Anyway I continued to blub & gave myself the most amazing headache which is still there today plus eyes that are half shut so I look very attractive, not!! Today I feel incredibly sick with a jumbled head  I guess IVF is the next step but with a 2 year waiting list & me being 37, we are going to have to sort something else out. My hospital have just changed things, IVF used to be £2500 plus drugs but now they do an all inclusive price of £3000. As drugs are expensive I guess this is better   Anyway we'll have a good chat while we're away & make a plan of action but for now I'm going to continue to cry as I can't seem to find the tap to turn the tears off   I know I'll pick myself up again, you have to don't you & I will become stronger it just doesn't feel like that at the moment. I've been on Clomid since last August & have just done 3 IUI's & it all feels like a waste of time. All those side effects, moods, bloating, flushes & all for nothing. Ah well, Rhodes on the 13th & the start of a new era. Sorry for being so miserable   but that's just how I'm feeling. I'm even getting tearful typing   I really must get a grip.
Sorry for the me, me, me mail  lots of     to those in the 2ww or with appts etc I just can't catch up with all the news at the moment, sorry. I'd better go & continue with this backlog of work. I'll catch up with you all next week, thanks for your support & for always being there I really do appreciate it. Have a great weekend everyone. 

Erica.xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Erika,

Im so so sorry that you got a BFN.  It is tough isn't it and I cannot imagine how you feel.  I will be in the same boat as you too soon.  It looks like my treatment plan is similar to yours.  Im to finish my 6th cycle but this will probably be in September and then start IUI in November for 4 tries. And the it will be IVF for us too.

But, you know, they say that a lot of people get pg whilst on the waiting list for IVF as the pressure of trying eases off a little so you never know.

I suppose this is a time where you just have to cry and get it out of your system.  But, I want you to know that I will be thinking of you!

Take good care of your self - and hey, AF is not here yet so you still have a chance.

Lots of luv and cyber hugs ((( Erika)))

Tweets xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Erica hunny, i'm sat here nearly in tears for you also  

why is life so unfair  

is there any possibility you have tested too early? as you had used 2nd july as your due date?  

Only time will get you through the next few days, its so hard at the best of times when getting a BFN but must be worse when its the end of that treatment.  I often think about how we would pay if we had to have IVF etc.  I guess it would have to be a loan or increase the morgage on the house.  

I think the holiday will do you the world of good, some time together and to relax. you really deserve that 

Will "speak" to you before i leave work tuesday as I'll be away & then you. thinking of you.  think, "dry your eyes mate".  big massive hugs    take care of yourself over the weekend and hopefully see you around on monday. p/m if you need me xxxxx


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Just popping in to wish you all lots of     and give a special message to Erica:

I have been popping in every now and again to see how you are getting on and just wanted to send you a great big   and tell you how much I feel for you at the moment.  You were such a great support when I was on the   pills and I have always kept my fingers crossed for you.

The holiday is absolutely the best thing for you and DF now and I hope you have the time of your lives.

Never give up hope honey but most importantly, look after yourself.

Lots of love and hugs

Lillyanne xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Erica hun

I too feel really sad having just read your post & although I don't know you personally I sooo feel for you    I wish there was something I could do or say that would take the pain away - why is life so    unfair ?  However, saying all that, perhaps as Flowerpot has said, that you tested too early....if no AF then perhaps there is still a chance ?
The holiday sounds like a fabulous idea & hope you have a fantastic time relaxing & "getting away from it all".  
Thinking of you....and sending you lots of  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Im back after a long relaxing holiday af caught up with me though when i got back   

I started the injections yesterday 50mg for 6 days then i go back for a scan on wednesday dh is giving them to me and i think he enjoys seeing me squrm  

has anyone one been taking the injections too??

hope to catch up with you all soon

Love Martine xxx


----------



## barang (May 27, 2005)

Dear ladies,

the  visited me on tuesday..
it's another round of clomid for me  
this will be my 4th cycle.
after this cycle, I will be stopping for the next 2 months as DH will be outstationed.
Just keeping my fingers crossed... i need a miracle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Tweets (good luck with treatment plan & hope it's 6th time lucky & you don't have to move on), Flowerpot (have a great holiday hun you really do deserve it), Lillyanne (great to hear from you, how's things & how far are you now?) & Natasha (appreciate your thoughts & wishes)
Thanks for lovely messages      
They started the   again, why is it that the nicer & lovelier people are to you in difficult times the more you cry   I appreciate all of your thoughts & know you are all right it's just all so raw at the moment & hurts so much. I will get over it & become   again & really don't know how I'd do any of that without all of you on here. It definately is a BFN & AF is currently on her way which will mean lovely pains for the weekend but at least she'll be gone before my holiday.
I'm off again   so am going to go. Have a great weekend & I'll be back next week & promise not to be this miserable.

Erica.xx


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Erika-best wishes mate...........i know exactly how u are feeling.  Like me it will take u a while to really believe that u need IVF  (i still cant believe it) but at least it will pick up our spirits as it is a new 'journey to get our teeth into!
We can do it, and the holiday will def help!  You can make DH ears bleed by constanly waffling on about the next step!  I have been told to   or else!


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello ladies....remember me?
I'm still popping in & keeping my beady little   on you all!
So sorry you are on a bluey Erika, as you know I DO know how you are feeling, so   to you.
For those of you who don't know me & did 10 months on Clomid, & then planned to move onto IVF. As I had to wait 2 months for IVF (as I was going on holiday) I had "one more go" on clomid & fell PG! I even went to my 1st IVF appointment & was waiting for blood tests to be done when I got my   I just want to let you all know that even when it seems hopeless miracles happen. I'm sending you lots of   (I'm now 18 weeks pg) & thinking of you all.
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
Dorey XXX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Dorey-Many congrats on your bfp,you must be so chuffed,I cant even begin to imagine how your feeling!!!!!Have a lovely prenancy 

Erica-So sorry your feeling blue honey!!I know it gets really difficult at times.I was really bad earlier this week when the witch got me and loads of you offered me support as I was blubbing non stop.I cant remenber if it was you or one of the others that said to me"dont worry,I know it feels like the end of the world now but somehow we manage to pick ourselves up time and time again and in a couple of days you will feel much more posotive"  And guess what it's true,even though I am back on the loopy pills,I feel much more posotive!!Bring on the internal scans and basting ,Im ready!!!!!  

Anyway I want to say a big thankyou to all of you that sent me lovely messages the other day!!It was lovely and it helped alot!!!

I wont be on this thread as much now as I am moving to the IUI thred to bug them girlies for a bit.But I will still be checking on you all.My thoughts are always with every single one of you!!!!

Love kelly x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Feeling a little better although tum is still very sensitive !!

Off to italy tomorrow   and guess whats forecast   and !!!  thunderstorms , I feel I really need this break after the last six months !!

I hope youre all well !! wishing you all heaps of  ..

It looks like i may not be starting Metformin until after the summer which is what the doc has suggested ...In the meanwhile weve had our initial appointment through for IVF which is at the beginning of August ...wooahh that came through fast ...you have to fill out a form saying whether or not youve had kids etc etc then your doc has to fill out a bit on your medical history...heavy stuff ..I think thhe wait for treatment is 1-2 years....  

I wish i could say Im enjoying break from clomid but so far I havnt due to IBS or thats what doc thinks but pains have been since last period ...go figure girls !!! my chiro reckons hormones affect the bowel and that coming off clomid may have caused an upset  .....hmmmmmm!!!!     ,,,Work have been very understanding after my back probs too , theyve given me my blessing to go on annual leave ...

I will do personals once Im back , hoping to see some BFP's...Im on last week of 2ww if my cycle stays the same but not got much bms done this month due to tummy pains...not expecting a BFP...so its a PMT holiday for me !!! 

Lots of love n huge hugs

Ju x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  
had trouble posting since they did the new server so hoping I don't lose this again!!
Just wanted to post before work gets manic as its my last day before hols and I probably wont get a chance later.  I am SO ready to get away  

Erica - how you doing mate?  i've p/m you  

Ju- have a great holiday, we are so lucky  

Dorey - great to see you!  glad everything is progressing well, keep us informed  

Barang - sorry the witch got you, good luck for next month  

Kelly - good luck with IUI, keep us posted how you are doing  

 to all you other lovely clomid girlies.  Will "see" you in a week and a half'ish.  I want to see some BFP's when I get back!  I'll be ovulating on holiday so hoping the rest and relaxation works its magic.

love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

2ww is killing me! But otherwise things are OK. Well, had a    episode on Friday. Was horrid to DH (he deserved some of it, but not all of it!!), but things are OK now. Had some nasty OV pains last night/this minoring, very sore over left ovary, going to keep an eye on it as I'm on full dose of Met now as well have to watch more closely for OHSS. A week to go..... Trying not to get excited, as nothing different than first 3 months really, but you never know. After such a ****ty June, I hope July is going to be better.

Flowerpot - Hope you have a lovely   hun, you deserve it. Make sure you get loads of R&R, and give you and DH a chance to recharge your battery's.

JU - Also wishing you a lovely   too. So jealous! Relax and enjoy and come back refreshed.

Dorey - Nice to "see" you. Glad you're well and progressing nicely. Keep us posted won't you.  

Kelly - Make sure you pop in and see us won't you. Once a Clomid girl, always a Clomid girl!  

JG - Hope your OK my lovely. 

Erica - Sorry your feeling blue. You sound like me, once the floodgates open thats it. Sending you a big  .

Barang - Sorry   got you babe.   for next cycle.

Martine - Good luck with your injections. I hope it works for you.

Hope everyone else is OK. thinking of you all

KerryB
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

I have spent the whole morning on the phone asking about prices for holidays.  Looking for the best deal possible.  Its a job in itself.

Im on CD19 today and an due for my day 21 blood test today - I klnow how that sounds.  But thats what my nurse always does - sends me for my bloods a week after my Pregnyl Injection.

I had another one last week to see if I had ovulated early so I will try and get them to use my other arm.  Im going to look like a right junkie with all these pricks in my arms. LOL.

The Clomid really made me go mad this month.  I think this month has been the worst!!!!  Im sure it is because it is working and making me ovulate.  Boobs have been sore for quite a while now and temp has been high for about a week which is good.

Anyway, I had better go get ready and get the blood test done.  What a joy!

Luv 

Tweets xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Well our consultant has just emailed me with my CD21 progesterone level (had it done last Thurs) - it's come back 103 (was 61 before Clomid) & he says I've a good chance of getting pregnant with that level..... 

Have been feeling bit down last couple of days....was getting some sharp stitch like feeling yesterday & felt like I had PMT & all I could think was that my dreaded AF was on way....but all those symptoms have gone now....arrgghhh....why do our bodies do these things to us ?   I posted on couple other threads this morning when feeling pretty despondent about it all but I've slowly managed to pick myself up & with the AF symptoms going that's helped...... I must remain    My AF is due on Friday but if it doesn't show up then I've promised myself I won't test till Monday morning - we're away with family over the weekend....if it does get me then I shall be having a few glasses of wine - I've been sooo good & not touched a drop of alcohol for 2 & half weeks now !  

Tweetiepie - hope the CD21 prog BT goes well....I know exactly what you mean regards needle marks.....at one point I was having so many BT's that I seriously looked like I had a problem !!!  

KerryB - I'm there with you sweet....   is driving me a little bit  

Kellydallard - good luck with the IUI  

Martine - hope the injections have been going ok (& DH not bruising you too much !!) - hope the scan goes well on Wed

Barang - sorry your AF tuned up - sending you  

Erica - how are you feeling hun ?   to you too  

Dorey & the other ladies who got   - congratulations & it certainly gives me hope  

Flowerpot, Ju, Tweetiepie & all those others that are jetting off to warmer climates    - I am not jealous at all, I absolutely love being stuck in London with miserable wet weather !!    No, seriously, hope you all have an absolutely fabulous time & please please please bring back some   weather with you  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.... Gareth is looking at me with puppy dog eyes & hinting that his stomach is growling....spose I'd better go & cook us some dinner....nice healthy cous cous with garlic & chilli prawns with homemade berry crumble for after  

Sending lots of   &    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!!!    I am just so excited!  What a crazy month it has been for DH and I.  The move, a new home and now a baby!  I just don't know how to feel right now!  4 cycles of Clomid and 2 IUIs later and I got a !
Thank you for all your support.  There is no way I could have done this without all of you!


I have my first appointment August 26


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Erika, so sorry ^AF^ got you.  I wish you TONS of relaxation and  from DF on your holiday.  You deserve it!  Take care of you!


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow Nikki!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was about time we had a new BFP on the board.

Im so so pleased for you.  Congratulations and all the best for your pregnancy!!

Luv Tweets xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD! So happy for you both! See, I knew it would happen. Fantastic news, and it will spur the rest of us on. Wow, smiling from ear to ear hun! 

Take care of you and little 'un  

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow Nikki,

That is absolutely fab news!!!!     . I think we have all been waiting for a bfp on here-so glad for you-you have made my morning!!!

Just think your gonna have a baby that eventually has an american accent!!!!!

Well done 

Kelly x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Congratulations nikki hun im sooo pleased for you    

Keep those   coming   

I had my scan today to see how big my follies were which was a total waste of time i had 6 on my left side which was only 7mm and she couldnt even find my right ov  

They have increased my dose to 100iu now and i have another scan on monday   if nothing happens then i have to wait for af and start from scratch again 

Girls maybe i shouldnt be posting this on here cause it aint anything to do with clomid but i dont know where to put it and you guys have been great to me 

Good luck and   to all

Love Martine xxx


----------



## Bellah (Mar 13, 2005)

Congratulations Nikki! What BRILLIANT news!  
Bellah x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi lovelies hope you're all ok   
I'm getting there slowly every day gets a bit better but it all still hurts   
NikkiMouse - I've posted on your thread but      that's fantastic news & it's about time we had something to cheer about. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond, take care   
Jessygirl - Yep, like you hun I can't believe I've got to move to IVF it's like last chance saloon isn't it   I've got no idea what's in store but I'll hold your hand if you return the favour?
Kelly - I have said hi   on the IUI thread it's nice to have you there. I've been using it since March, they're a great bunch just like the clomid chicks.
Flowerpot - Hope you have a great holiday   mate you really do deserve it. Relax, enjoy & who knows this could just be your month   
Kerry - Wishing you lots of luck with your   the 2nd half drags doesn't it!
Tweets/Martine -   hope you're both well & happy.
Natasha - Great test results   have a fab weekend & lots of    for testing on Monday.
Ju - Hope you are feeling better hun & I'm sure you'll have a great   it will do you the world of good.
Babywisper - How are you doing sweetie?   Thinking of you.
Dorey -    for my support system where would I be without you. Looking forward to being an internet auntie   
Hi to everyone else let's hope July is a month for many   with NikkiMouse starting the ball rolling.

Erica.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies...

Really just wanted to see that eveyone was ok....I don't know who else lives in London & who may have been effected by all the explosions....
I work in the City & my office is right in middle between Old Street, Moorgate & Liverpool Street so was unable to leave office all day - my best friend works near Russell Square & felt the explosion in her office - all pretty scary.  Left work early & walked to London Bridge, through the city - 1000's of people doing the same - managed to get train home thankfully....   ing  who do this to innocent people....there's only one friend we can't get hold of - hoping he's ok & just not got our emails & text messages for some reason....worrying but have to stay positive that he's fine.

Hope everyone else & their family & friends are ok...
Thinking of you all....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Only popped in to check on u guys.......and wow a BFP! Well Done Nikki! Fab!

Erika- anytime xxx (am on the IUI turned to IVF thread now -see u there!)
JG


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

hi everyone, 

i've not been around for a while (hols and feeling bad), but great news about nikki-mouse!

we were on hols specially for day 5 - 14, lots of R&R and BMS - we were feeling really positive.  But 1 day away from testing AF came - and with a vengance - sorry if tmi, but i have never seen so much blood or clots.  For 2 days I've been in bed with cramps.  

Anyway, finally met with the NHS consultant - the official complaint I had in has been closed and surprise surprise I had the appointment through for the lap 2 weeks after....it pays to complain!  So lap is due next week.  

Girls - what do you do about work?  They know that i am undergoing a course of treatment but not what.  The HR rep is married to the centre manager and they have 3 kids under 4.  I can't bear the thought of them talking about me - but if i have to have IUI or IVF then i'm gonna have to take some more time off work?  Should i swallow my pride and tell them?  they're being a bit funny about the time off i need to take for the lap (only 3 days!!!!)  at the moment i just never want to go back which is being really silly....

any advice gratefully recieved 

all of you who live in london  - thinking of you today......


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Girlies,

Just thought I would pop and see how your all getting on lately!!!Cor blimey the ladies on the iui thread get through pages like I get through cakes and pregnancy tests!!!!

Sorry no personals-apart from

Allicatty-I know exactly how you feel about having to tell work and I know it's difficult but you should be proud of all the effort you are putting in to get your much wanted pregnancy-as you said they have kids,so unless they are totally heartless and braindead they should be nothing but supportive-you need the time of so don't feel guilty for it!!Sometimes the people you dread telling are the most symathetic and helpful-good luck with it honey 

Well I cant believe its friday already,counting the days down till my scan on thurs,think I am gonna do opk's aswell and get pleanty of  over the weekend and monday/tues anything after that and I will be worried about using up all dh's best supplies(tmi).Hoping we get loads of  's very soon!!

Big   to you all.

Kelly x


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Kelly!  I did tell HR on Friday and she was understanding - but as she's only about 22 I don't think that she really had a clue, I started crying straight away as I always do through telling new people (I'm cringing thinking about it!) But its done now.

I have my lap on Tuesday (after 2 year wait) so fingers crossed. NHS waiting list is over 6 months so may pay private for IUI.  Hubby also joins new ship todau (in the Navy) so its gonna be difficult to have BMS on the right times.

Am off the Clomid this month because of the lap, but could do with a rest - my periods have been terrible - sorry if tmi but this month I got through 35 tampons in 2.5 days!  In the end I gave up and just sat on the toilet for 2 hours (that saved 4!) Consolled myself with wine and some ciggies (bad cat I know)

just heard about friend of a friend who conceived on 11th month of clomid.....


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Not been about for a while as had a couple of months off clomid and trying to forget about everything as much as possible to get a good break  

Thought I'd share something with you that should inspire some hope in us all.  A friend of mine's DH had a vas reversal, but no successfully (poor count I think) and they had 2 tries at ICSI before getting a   they were just thinking about going back for the last frozen embie and she got pregnant naturally.  I know the circumstances probably aren't the same as anyone here, but it just goes to show that sometime the 'impossible' happens. 

I'm now torn in two because I'm so excited for her and yet it hurts that it's not me. 

On another note, I've just been back to the consultant who says that I had to have (something I didn't hear), so when I asked him to repeat it, he said 'a scan to see if the tubes are blocked'.  I'm assuming this is an HSG, but I didn't catch what he said.  Does anyone know if this is the only thing they do for looking for blocked tubes, or could it be something else.  I assume that an HSG would cause problems if I was preg (I know v slim chance) but do I need to do anything to make sure I can't be, or just leave nature be?  I can't bear the thought of poss being pregnant and then a test doing something to jeopardise it  

I'm not certain of timing as pre clomid I had 26 day cycles (mostly), clomid made them 28 and this last cycle without clomid again as 30.  But either way timing is a bit poo.  If tubes are okay, then my first IUI would be september (hopefully) and would be just before I'm supposed to be going away for the weekend (motorbike rally) so looks like I'll be missing that    Silly to be upset missing something so insignificant when compared to that  , but that's just me.  .

No personals as I'm at work and I haven't got time to catch up with only a fleeting visit, but congrats to all on any  's and   to everyone else.  

OgriEmma.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 
Well feeling a bit   as I got a  
I gave in & did test yesterday as my AF hadn't arrived - was due on Friday - and then wicked  arrived today.....

I usually have 28 day cycle but since Jan alternate months had been bit irregular & late....originally consultant thought was recurrent miscarriages (he's still not sure if some were or not) but also that perhaps one ovary was playing up & I ovulated bit later.....but I definitely definitely ovulated on night of CD14/early hours CD15 - just as he predicted when he gave me scan on CD12 & I actually "felt" it happening - no mistake - and my CD21 prog test was 103. I've heard of a short luteal phase but not a lengthened one, and its only alternate months from right ovary....very strange 
Well, on to 2nd cycle of Clomid starting tomorrow.....yee ha...mood swings here we come   
I tried not to get hopes up too much & I wasn't expecting miracles on 1st cycle of Clomid but it doesn't stop me feeling miserable - just not fair ! And I now have to go to friends wedding & sit on same table as 3 toddlers & one friend who's couple of months pregnant after only trying a few months.....I am happy for her but it still makes me feel sad inside....
Anyway, sorry no personals today & sorry for miserable post....
Hope you others ladies have a better month...
Take care
Natasha

*OgriEmma* - an HSG is the usual way they'd check your tubes & usually done mid cycle & they'd always ensure you were definitely not pg before doing the procedure. If you've never had one before then check out http://www.ivf.com/fert_hysterosalpingogram.html I had one about 16 years ago so although I can recall some of it I'm afraid I can't remember all the details !Good luck & take care....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning ladies, it's the first time I've been happy on a Monday at work but that's because I break up tomorrow     Flying to Rhodes for a week on Weds & can't wait. It's been a very hard year, 9 months on Clomid & 3 unsuccessful IUI's with injections back to back. Looking forward to relaxing & getting my mind & body back to normal    
Jessygirl - Thanks mate   will see you on the IVF thread in a few months time as I'm having a break first.
Natasha - I'm so sorry AF arrived   & understand how much it hurts. Take care.
Alicatty - Really sorry   arrived & is giving you such a hard time   I found that my cycles went really weird on Clomid. My cycles lengthened, they became more painful, I bled heavier but for fewer days   blimey what we put ourselves through. Glad HR put your mind at rest   & were understanding, at least it's one less stress.
OgriEmma - That's a nice story about your friend, miracles do happen, we are all just waiting for ours    but we'll get there. Stories like that give you hope. I understand it hurts at the same time, my sisiter is pg at the moment & it was a mistake apparently, my God how I'd love one of those   
I've had a HSG so if you want to ask anything please do. It is the way they check your tubes for blockages, hope it goes well for you.
Flowerpot & Ju - Hope you both had great   I think you come back as I go!! Have   both but hope you are refreshed, relaxed & ready for the challenge.
Hello   everyone else hope you're all ok & had a great weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Monday to you all,

My god its HOT!! Hope you all had a good weekend and didn't melt in the heat.I hope you don't mind me still on here but this thread feels like home to me-nothing against the IUI girlies.

Erica-Now thats quite enough,calm down and stop rubbing it in!!!!ONLY JOKING!!Hope you have a fab last day at work and a lovely jubbily  -you deserve it!!

Allicatty-Don't talk to me about cringeworthy crying-when I got my last af I lost it in Asda-I had to abandon the shopping and drive home blubbing,only to get home for a cuppa with no milk-dur  Good luck with your lap.I know that 6 months sound like a lot and I know you might want to hit me for saying this but it does go really quick,we had to wait nearly a year and it was the end of the world for me,we did look into private IUI but couldn't afford it.Whatever you decide I wish you all the luck in the world-if you can afford private and your ready then go for it .Think me and you need shares in tampax by the sounds of it-anyway I think we shouls all get them free,why should we have to pay for something we dont want .Hope the wine and ciggies helped 

Anyway thats enough from me.

Big love to you all

Kelly x


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

hello all - sorry not been around lately..........i am in hiding - from the witch and also my infertility issues!

I am around and keeping an eye out at the posts - but cant stay on too long or the witch will hack into my PC and track me down   

Honestly I am alright but having a good old break form concentrating on TTC - still trying.........but spending more time just having a laugh and enjoying life again.

Noodles - gone fishing!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

well hello noodles,

Thats if you come back on to read this!!Well done you,it takes someone with a strong mind to chill out,good on you,oh and I like the gone fishing,very funny.
Iwill try my best to keep the witch of your track.

Kelly x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32660.0.html


----------

